# Wie kommt man bequem und schnell an viel Gold?



## TuPaC_X (20. Dezember 2007)

Hallo liebe Buffed Community,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
www.wowloads.de

Schaut euch mal den Goblin Gold Guide an...

selten so einen Quatsch gelesen, ich kanns nich fassen wie jemand so was ins Netz setzten kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja hier ein kleiner Guide mit Tips von mir:

Man sollte die ersten lvl bis Ragefire ohne Equip kaufen zu müssen locker überstehen. Nebenbei die grauen Sachen die ihr findet oder irgedwelche sinnlosen dops von tieren einfach beim Händler verscherbeln. Nichts weggschmeißen am anfang. Sehr wichtig lvlt nebenbei eure Berufe (Was für ihr Berufe ihr wählt ist euch überlassen, denn man mit fast allen Berufen viel geld machen, aber dazu später noch mehr dazu) denn später werden sie euch Material und auch schon im Low Level mit viel Gold versorgen. Sinnlos ist es auf irgendwelche Skills beim Lehrer zu verzichten.

JOBS:

Bergbau: Mit Bergau lässt sich sogar schon im low Level sehr viel Gold erwirtschaften. Geht Kupfererz farmen, sprich, lauft eine Rute immer wieder ab und baut dort die Vorkommen ab. Verhütten und pro Stack für 2g ins AH und es wird einer kaufen. Mehr brauch ich dazu glaub ich nicht mehr sagen.

Kürschner: Kürschnerei ist sehr leicht zu skillen und man hat immer genügend Matz die man im AH verkaufen kann, doch leider steht der Kurs für Leder und Bälge im Keller somit ist mit diesem Beruf zwar auch leicht Geld zu machen dennoch wäre der Platz für einen anderen Beruf besser geeignet. Ich würde Kürschenrei nur in Verbindung mit Lederer empfehlen.

Kräuterkunde: Kräuterkunde ist zwar nicht am leichtesten zu Skillen, doch wird es euch mit lvl 70 reich machen. Je nach dem wie man es anstellt und wie erfahren man mit farmen ist ca. 200-500 Gold die Stunde wenn der Kurs im AH noch gut steht. Für anfänger würd ich es jedoch nicht empfehlen.

Verzauberungskunst: Ich mache mein Geld in WoW ausschließlich mit Verzauberungskunst, wenn man dann noch weiß wies geht hat man mit lvl 40, dass Gold für Epic Mount zusammen. Bis zum Visionenstaub in Instanzen gehen und immer schön skillen dann hat man mit lvl 30 genug Matz zum skillen bis 175 und noch paar stacks zum verkaufen im AH. Mit ca. 20g Startguthaben dann anfangen grüne Items ab lvl 50+ im AH zu kaufen für bis 2g und diese entzaubern. Probierts einfach aus, hab am ersten Tag mit dem Trick 100g gemacht mit lvl 29 und zusätlich 60 Traumstaub, Netheressenzen, Ewige Essenzen übrig.^^ Meiner Meinung nach die beste Methode Gold zu machen.

Die anderen Berufe sind zwar auch super aber um Anfangs schnell an viel Gold zu kommen sind Kürschnerei, Bergbau und Verzauberungskunst am sinnvollsten.

Noch ein paar Tips von mir:

- Kein Equip vom Händler kaufen^^
- Graue Gegenstände beim Händler verkaufen
- Wenn wenig Matz von einer Sorte im AH sind, dann über dem Kurs reinstellen
- Wenn viele Matz von einer Sorte im AH sind, dann unterbieten
- Man brauch kein Gold an Skill sparen
- Equip bekommt man in Instanzen, also kann man sich das Geld sparen sie zu kaufen, wenn man noch nicht so viel hat
- Farmen gehen muss einfach manchmal sein (Wer mit lvl 40 Bergbau als Beruf hat und sich kein Mount leisten kann ist einfach nur zu Faul)
- Matz zu Berufe skillen sind teuer, daher im low Bereich nicht zu empfehlen
- Berufe anbieten gegen Matz + TG (ingi, lederer, schneider, schmied, juwe, vz, koch, alchi)
- Nie Berufe skilln vernachlässigen
- Random Drops NIE anlegen sondern ins ah (die blauen natürlich nur xD) stellen bringt sehr viel Gold

also, es ist sicher nicht schwer seine Mounts zu kaufen, man muss nur wissen wie. Aber wenn ich solche Quarkguides seh wie auf wowloas.de wunder ich mich nich. Zieht euer Ding durch, in WoW muss man kein Sparfuchs sein um viel Gold zu haben.

in dem sinne Verbesserungsvorschläge bitte posten, ich änder des dann.


lg Tupac

btw: ich konnte den Thread nicht in Guides stellen da miri dei Rechte fehlen?!  o.O

EDIT: //


----------



## Hackebeil (20. Dezember 2007)

noch ein tipp am rande ich habs gesehen wie super das bei meiner Frau funktioniert hat sie ist jetzt lvl 60 und hat sage und schreibe bereits 1600 gold -.-*

erlernt den Beruf des Kräuterkundlers und des Kürschners bzw Bergbauers wobei Kürschner aufgrund der Häufigkeit der Ledertiere mehr zu empfehlen ist.

und dann immer fleißig im AH alles verscherbeln ab lvl 40 gehts dann richtig los so hat meine Frau bei 3 stunden spielen immer ca. 100 Gold gemacht.


----------



## Miathos (20. Dezember 2007)

TuPaC_X schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed Community,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schön bald mal testen^^


----------



## TuPaC_X (20. Dezember 2007)

Miathos schrieb:


> schön bald mal testen^^




Bei dem mit VZ hab ich nicht gedacht das es geht. Befürchtete schon das ich jez des ganze gold zum fenster rausgeschmissen hab, aber hat nich ma ne stunde gedauert waren die ausgaben wieder drin. Dann gleich wieder weiter gekauft am besten die Sachen die am wenigsten kosten aber des höchste lvl brauchen.


----------



## TuPaC_X (20. Dezember 2007)

Hackebeil schrieb:


> noch ein tipp am rande ich habs gesehen wie super das bei meiner Frau funktioniert hat sie ist jetzt lvl 60 und hat sage und schreibe bereits 1600 gold -.-*
> 
> erlernt den Beruf des Kräuterkundlers und des Kürschners bzw Bergbauers wobei Kürschner aufgrund der Häufigkeit der Ledertiere mehr zu empfehlen ist.
> 
> und dann immer fleißig im AH alles verscherbeln ab lvl 40 gehts dann richtig los so hat meine Frau bei 3 stunden spielen immer ca. 100 Gold gemacht.



jau man muss nur bisschen zeit investieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanitra (20. Dezember 2007)

TuPaC_X schrieb:


> - Equip bekommt man in Instanzen, also kann man sich das Geld im AH kaufen wenn man noch nicht so viel hat


Jo ich kauf mein Gold auch immer im AH *g*. Dein Guide vergisst aber leider die Leute die nicht gern in Inis gehen. Es soll auch Gerüchte über Chars geben die keine Gilde haben und so auch schwer (auch wenn sie wollen) überhaupt in Inis kommen um sich Equip zu holen. Es ist deshalb ganz nützlich wenn man zb Kürschner und Lederer oder Bergbau und Schmied als Beruf hat bzw für Stoffis Schneidere und VZ. So kann man sich nebenbei auch einige gute Armorteile und/oder Waffen selbst bauen. Desweiteren immer schön blaue Items herstellen und im AH verscherbeln. So hab ich mir mein 1. Mount gekauft.

P.S.: Es gibt sehr viele weiße Items die für Quests benötigt werden. Diese kann man zb in Playfields in denen diese Quest sind gezielt anbieten. So macht man die Spieler glücklich weil sie nicht ewig farmen müssen und verdient dabei auch was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TuPaC_X (20. Dezember 2007)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Jo ich kauf mein Gold auch immer im AH *g*. Dein Guide vergisst aber leider die Leute die nicht gern in Inis gehen. Es soll auch Gerüchte über Chars geben die keine Gilde haben und so auch schwer (auch wenn sie wollen) überhaupt in Inis kommen um sich Equip zu holen. Es ist deshalb ganz nützlich wenn man zb Kürschner und Lederer oder Bergbau und Schmied als Beruf hat bzw für Stoffis Schneidere und VZ. So kann man sich nebenbei auch einige gute Armorteile und/oder Waffen selbst bauen. Desweiteren immer schön blaue Items herstellen und im AH verscherbeln. So hab ich mir mein 1. Mount gekauft.
> 
> P.S.: Es gibt sehr viele weiße Items die für Quests benötigt werden. Diese kann man zb in Playfields in denen diese Quest sind gezielt anbieten. So macht man die Spieler glücklich weil sie nicht ewig farmen müssen und verdient dabei auch was.
> 
> ...



sry verschrieben^^, is bearbteitet...

joa die kombos eignen sich natürlich gut und sind auch sehr sinnvoll, hast recht


----------



## kryptogen2 (20. Dezember 2007)

TuPaC_X schrieb:


> jau man muss nur bisschen zeit investieren...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Einen Verbesserungsvorschlag habe ich!

Das Zauberwort heißt ZEIT:

Die wenigsten nehmen sich die ZEIT, Ihre tollen Ideen und Tipps, die sie hier eintragen einmal oder auch mehrmals quer zulesen um zumindest die gröbsten Fehler auszumerzen. Ich bin auch nicht das Grammatikgenie, aber so kleine Dinge wie = Kupferbarren farmen statt Kupfererz sollten in so einen tollen guide nicht vorkommen.

Auch gilt für mich persönlich das Zauberwort ZEIT als das non plus ultra.

Denn wer sich nicht ständig den Kopf darüber macht, wie man in xy-Tagen 70zig wird,
in xy Zeit die riesen menge an sonstwas gefarmt hat, was übrigens zu 99,999% alle hier sowas von übertreiben, oder in xy Zeit mit xy Items im AH xy an Gold gemacht hat, der hat viel mehr ERFOLG und viel mehr SPASS am game.

in dem Sinne, nix für Ungut und viel Spass und Erfolg weiterhin.

allen meinen Dank im vorraus für die eingehende Kritik.


----------



## TuPaC_X (20. Dezember 2007)

kryptogen2 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke erst ma...
ich mache mir keinen Kopf wie ich möglichst viel xy in möglichst wenig zeit bekomme sondern will den leuten klar machen das es kein ding ist mit 40 ein Mount zu haben^^

fehler hab ich editiert xD... der nächste bitte


----------



## Kaladial (20. Dezember 2007)

also ich kann ebenfals den beruf des bergbauers nur sehr empfehlen ... 
ich fliege am tag 1 runde die dauert ca 20-30 min und danach hab ich mats im wert von ca 100-150g 

ebenfals zu empfehlen ist der kräuterkundler... hier gibt es runden in verschiedenen gebieten die so ca 45 min dauern danach ist man aber locker 200g reicher... 

als 3. möglichkeit an recht viel gold zu kommen sind auch die tagesquests ... 
es gibt ein paar die nicht wirklich lange dauern und so kann man auch in 30 min locker 5 quests schaffen und hatt auch wieder 55 g .. 

alchi ist auch ein profitabler beruf ... 
mit mana und heil tränken kann man eine ordentliche gewinnspanne erzielen, wenn man es richtig anstellt...


----------



## Toyuki (20. Dezember 2007)

Kaladial schrieb:


> ebenfals zu empfehlen ist der kräuterkundler... hier gibt es runden in verschiedenen gebieten die so ca 45 min dauern danach ist man aber locker 200g reicher...



Ich find der beste spot is im Schattenmondtal hier gibt es alles was das Herzbegehrt (in 30mins farmt man locker 40-60 Kräuter)




Kaladial schrieb:


> ebenfals zu empfehlen ist der kräuterkundler... hier gibt es runden in verschiedenen gebieten die so ca 45 min dauern danach ist man aber locker 200g reicher...
> alchi ist auch ein profitabler beruf ...
> mit mana und heil tränken kann man eine ordentliche gewinnspanne erzielen, wenn man es richtig anstellt...



Ich stelle nur noch manatränke her, sind günstiger zu produzieren und kosten gleichviel im ah^^


----------



## Antilli (20. Dezember 2007)

Man kann auch mit Sekundären Berufen Gold machen bzw. sparen. V.a. auf Lvl 70 braucht man für die diversen Ini´s eine Unmenge an Foodbuffs. Ich versorge meinen Healer und die DD´s ausschliesslich selber, und mußte noch nie einen Heal- oder Manapot oder Foodbuff kaufen. 
Kochen ist recht schnell ausgeskillt, angeln bedarf da schon etwas mehr Zeit, die sich aber rentiert. 
Man kann auch in SW in den Kanälen Angeln auf 375 bringen, da das Skillen nicht von der Höhe des Gewässers sondern vom Angelerfolg abhängt. Es kommt dabei zwar nur Trash an Fischen heraus, die man nur dem Händler verkaufen kann.
Aber mit entsprechendem Skill kann man in der Scherbenwelt eine Unmenge an Fischen angeln (manchmal kommt sogar der ein oder andere Partikel oder andere Items raus), die man für den Kochskill verkaufen kann (Flußkrebse gehen gut für den Kochskill von 360-375) oder Foodbuffs für Melee- und Manaklassen (Goldfischstäbchen, Schwarzgebratener Basilisk, Doppelwarper,...)

MfG


----------



## Fridgee (20. Dezember 2007)

TuPaC_X schrieb:


> www.wowloads.de
> 
> Schaut euch mal den Goblin Gold Guide an...
> 
> selten so einen Quatsch gelesen, ich kanns nich fassen wie jemand so was ins Netz setzten kann.


Ich find den Guide nicht verkehrt. Im Grunde hat alles Hand und Fuss was er schreibt.


----------



## Grivok (20. Dezember 2007)

der angesprochene artikel macht im grossen und ganzen sinn...
keine ahnung was du daran als quatsch bezeichnest....


----------



## Lamer2 (20. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe mit einen Twink (63 Mage) auf Schneider und Verzauberer gelernt. Werde aber Verzauberer jetzt verlernen und Kräutekunde lernen da es um einiges mehr bringt. Und ausserdem kann ich dann auch kräuter Farmen für die Tränke für den Main 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashaqun (20. Dezember 2007)

Der einfachste Weg um schnell viel Gold zu bekommen, ist einfach einen Level 70 Char zu besitzen und mit dem zu questen^^


----------



## Dambodor (20. Dezember 2007)

mein Tip für Kürchner und Lederer:

Grollhufleder in Nagrad farmen! Inner h wenns gut Läuft 2-3 Stacks und pro Stack gibbet zw. 50-80g (je nach Server). Tja und die droppen eben auch Knotenhautleder und deren fetzen, die man sich entweder zu schweren macht oda eben nur zum normalen Knotenhaut leder (das normale benutzt man zum skillen mehr als das schwere). Nebenbei springen nochn Paar Rdm Dropps raus und da rennen auch Luftelementare um, so holt man sich nebenbei nochn paar Urluft!^^
Hab mit meinem Hunter zum leveln vieele Mobs gekillt, und konnte dadurch die Wälder von terrokar und Nagrad fast auslassen. Mit lvl 70 dann ohne Probleme die qs gemacht und gab ja auch Doppelt so viel Gold!
Bei mir gings eigentlich ziemlich schnell!


----------



## Colenzo (20. Dezember 2007)

Ich muss dem voll und ganz zustimmen. Mit meinem ersten Char hab ich die Berufe vernachlässigt und ab und an Klamotten im AH gekauft. Mit dem zweiten Char ging alles viel besser, seinen Beruf gemacht, nur noch was gekauft wenn unbedingt nötig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mit lvl 60 hatte ich mein Epic Mount dann sofort zusammen, aber das kann daran liegen das ich 2Wochen vorher so ein unverschämtes Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hatte und mehrere Blaue Worlddrops und ein EpicWorlddrop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  gefunden hab. So hatte ich schnell 700g zusammen und war gewappnet für die Scherbenwelt. Denn es ist echt lästig mit einem normalen Mount dort durchzureiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Euer Glückspilz Colenzo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TuPaC_X (20. Dezember 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> der angesprochene artikel macht im grossen und ganzen sinn...
> keine ahnung was du daran als quatsch bezeichnest....



Ich bitte euch?! Ihr verzichtet doch nicht auf Skills und spart jeden cent zusammen.
Ein Tag gefarmt dann hat man das Gold. Was für umstände man sich danach machen soll nur um mit lvl 40 90g zu haben....

aber das fast keiner mit 40 mount hat is bei dem Guide verständlich.

ich kenn wenige die einfach mal farmen gehn...

btw wers so machen will wie da beschrieben, der soll ruhig aber is zeitverschwendung

EDIT: habs grad noch ma gelesen...
krampf sag ich da nur, die schreiben: man soll auf Kochen und Angeln verzichen weils nichs bingt und zu viel zeit kostet^^

noch was::
--------------------------------
Reparaturen an eurer Ausrüstung sind bis Level 15 bis 20 rausgeschmissenes Geld. In diesem Leveln wechselt ihr eure Ausrüstung noch recht oft und in der Regel ist habt ihr eine neue Ausrüstung bevor eure alte vollständig auseinander fällt. Auch in höheren Leveln solltet ihr das Reparieren so weit wie möglich nach hinten verschieben. Prüft auf jeden Fall manuell alle Ausrüstungsgegenstände durch, bevor ihr den &#65533;Alles reparieren&#65533; Knopf drückt und so ein paar dutzend Silberstücke los seid.
---------------------------------
lol
noch was^^::
-----------------------------
Es gibt nur eine Möglichkeit innerhalb kurzer Zeit viel Geld zu verdienen in WoW: das Grinden.
-----------------------------
hyper lol

die ganz schlimmen sachen lass ich ma da wo se sind des reicht glaub ich...


----------



## Grivok (20. Dezember 2007)

TuPaC_X schrieb:


> Ich bitte euch?! Ihr verzichtet doch nicht auf Skills und spart jeden cent zusammen.
> Ein Tag gefarmt dann hat man das Gold. Was für umstände man sich danach machen soll nur um mit lvl 40 90g zu haben....
> 
> aber das fast keiner mit 40 mount hat is bei dem Guide verständlich.
> ...




doch genau so habe ich es gemacht^^
es gibt skills die man nie benutzt, die auch fuer das solo spiel auf den ersten leveln vollkommen uninteressant sind
warum sollte man ALLE skills kaufen, wenn man genau weiss, dass man sie nie brauchen wird
welcher jaeger bringt auch nur einem pet die ganzen widerstaende bei?
am anfang sind attacken, natuerliche ruestung und grosse ausdauer viel wichtiger
also brauche ich mir die ganzen resis nicht kaufen

beim magier gibt es den flammenstoss, der definitiv uninteressant ist, wenn man solo unterwegs ist, und auch in gruppen benutze ich eher blizzartd als den flammenstoss
und er sagt ja ganz deutlich, dass man die immer noch nachkaufen kann, wenn man merkt, dass man sie doch braucht
aber wenn man die nie benutzt, kriegst trotzdem kein geld wieder


----------



## Kaladial (20. Dezember 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> Ich find der beste spot is im Schattenmondtal hier gibt es alles was das Herzbegehrt (in 30mins farmt man locker 40-60 Kräuter)



also wenn ich nethersturm runden fliege hab ich mind 8 20er stacks kräuter in 45 min ...


----------



## TuPaC_X (20. Dezember 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> doch genau so habe ich es gemacht^^
> es gibt skills die man nie benutzt, die auch fuer das solo spiel auf den ersten leveln vollkommen uninteressant sind
> warum sollte man ALLE skills kaufen, wenn man genau weiss, dass man sie nie brauchen wird
> welcher jaeger bringt auch nur einem pet die ganzen widerstaende bei?
> ...



als ob die skills der goldfresser number 1 wären...
im prinzip kostet das ganze zeug eig. nich viel aber wenn man nichs hat isses natürlich viel, is doch klar...
aber was is dabei ma  kurz farmen zu gehn, oder beruf zu skillen=?


----------



## Toyuki (20. Dezember 2007)

Kaladial schrieb:


> also wenn ich nethersturm runden fliege hab ich mind 8 20er stacks kräuter in 45 min ...



was farmst da netherblüten/teufelsgras?? und die koischen gelben teile des name ich mir nie merken kann^^ 

in schattenmontal gibt es alptraumranken (stack 40g auf unsere server terrorzapfen (stack 20-30g) teufelsgras (stack 15-20g) und die komischen gelben dinger für noch mal 10-15g 

ich geh heut mal 45mins farmen ma gucken was bei rauskommt =)


----------



## Kaladial (20. Dezember 2007)

ich farm alles was mir vor die nase kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (20. Dezember 2007)

TuPaC_X schrieb:


> Ich bitte euch?! Ihr verzichtet doch nicht auf Skills und spart jeden cent zusammen.


Hm, doch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




TuPaC_X schrieb:


> aber das fast keiner mit 40 mount hat is bei dem Guide verständlich.


Ich finde, da lehnst Du Dich ganz schön aus dem Fenster.
Ich hab mir den Guide auch gerade mal angesehen (quer gelesen) und finde ihn im Grunde ganz gut.



TuPaC_X schrieb:


> krampf sag ich da nur, die schreiben: man soll auf Kochen und Angeln verzichen weils nichs bingt und zu viel zeit kostet^^


Hm, bei mir kann nur der Mainchar Kochen und Angeln.
Angeln hat er damals mit 60 dann voll gelernt und mit dem Kochen hat er erst auf 70 dann mal ernsthaft angefangen.
Kostet am Anfang einfach zu viel Zeit und bringt nix. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





TuPaC_X schrieb:


> Reparaturen an eurer Ausrüstung sind bis Level 15 bis 20 rausgeschmissenes Geld. In diesem Leveln wechselt ihr eure Ausrüstung noch recht oft und in der Regel ist habt ihr eine neue Ausrüstung bevor eure alte vollständig auseinander fällt. Auch in höheren Leveln solltet ihr das Reparieren so weit wie möglich nach hinten verschieben. Prüft auf jeden Fall manuell alle Ausrüstungsgegenstände durch, bevor ihr den &#65533;Alles reparieren&#65533; Knopf drückt und so ein paar dutzend Silberstücke los seid.
> ---------------------------------
> lol


Was darauf hindeutet, daß der Guide bereits etwas älter ist.
Inzwischen macht dieser Tipp natürlich keinen Sinn mehr - früher schon.


TuPaC_X schrieb:


> noch was^^::
> -----------------------------
> Es gibt nur eine Möglichkeit innerhalb kurzer Zeit viel Geld zu verdienen in WoW: das Grinden.
> -----------------------------
> ...


Ähm, was ist daran so falsch?
Früher war das so und auch heutzutage auf den neueren Realms wird es so sein.
Man kann nicht auf jedem Realm darauf vertrauen, daß man leichtes Leder für 10g/Stack im AH vertickern kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (20. Dezember 2007)

hat er behauptet, dass das der einzige weg ist um geld zu machen?????
NEIN. 
er sagte nur, wenn man geld machen will muss man halt auf alles unnoetige verzichten
er sagt, ausruestung im AH zu kaufen, skills zu kaufen die man nicht brauch verschwenden halt geld
und ganz ehrlich...bilde mal ab lev 40 alles aus, da bist du schnell ueber 40 gold los
vor allem als hexer oder jaeger, weil ja die ganzen begleiter faehigkeiten noch dazu kommen
nur farmen ist auch nicht der weisheit letzter schluss, da das sau oede ist
ich habe selber 3 70er die jeder flugmount haben und ich farme ausschliesslich fuer prod bedarf
ich mache meine kohle dadurch, dass ich alle gegnstaende die ich finde ins AH stelle, wenn ich sie nicht brauchen kann...
dazu dann noch "weisse" gegenstaende die man findet, bei denen man weiss, dass sie fuer rezepte benoetigt werden
alles in allem kann man auch ohne farmen ne menge gold machen...und es macht auch so spass


----------



## Kaladial (20. Dezember 2007)

also ich find das grinden auch zu langsam um gold zu verdiehnen .. aber es soll ja leute geben die ihre berufe nicht ordentlich geskillt haben da geht dann nur grinden oder dayli quests 

zum thema reparieren... hmmm ich klick nur noch auf händer dann is alles automatisch repariert... ich muss keinen knopf "reparieren" drücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Colenzo (20. Dezember 2007)

Das mit dem Sparen beim Reparieren find ich schwachsinn, auch auf niedrigen Level. Auf lvl 15 kostet das gerade mal 1-2 Silber. Und wer dort ne komplett kaputte Rüstung hat macht irgendwo,irgendwas falsch. 

Aber das mit den Skills beim Jäger bzw. Hexenmeister dem kann ich zustimmen, als Jäger kauft man nicth alle Petfähigkeiten wie die Widerstände, oder als Hexenmeister kaufst du ja auch nicht jeden Folianten für jeden deiner Dämonenbegleiter.

Wenn man eine nette freundliche Gilde hat, bekommt man auch nicht das Problem das man mit 40 kein Mount hat, es wird sich bestimmt jemand finden der einem ein bischen leiht.

Und das mit als Kürschner in Nagrand gut farmen kann stimmt auch. Dort findet man Haufenweise Dickes Grollhufleder etc. was man gut verkaufen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TuPaC_X (20. Dezember 2007)

Ok dann entschuldige ich mich bei allen.
Wenn grinden der beste weg ist geld zu machen dann mach ich was falsch.
Aber da bin ich ja froh dann muss ich ja heut abend steinreich sein wenn ich so noch mehr geld mach.


----------



## Kaladial (20. Dezember 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> hat er behauptet, dass das der einzige weg ist um geld zu machen?????
> NEIN.
> er sagte nur, wenn man geld machen will muss man halt auf alles unnoetige verzichten
> er sagt, ausruestung im AH zu kaufen, skills zu kaufen die man nicht brauch verschwenden halt geld
> ...




hmmm also ich hab 9 70er davon 4 mit flugepic... 
und ich muss sagen das gold verdiehnen am schnellsten mit farmen geht... 

ich hab mit 2 epic mounts erfarmt eins über kräuterkunde eins über bergbau ... 
bergbau find ich am schnellsten da kräuterkunde zwar viel gold bringt aber die spots zu sehr überfarmt sind... (die anderen 2 epics konnt ich mir leisten weil pro char ca 1000g nach dem lvln über bleibt)


----------



## Kraljin (20. Dezember 2007)

Das versorgt dich zwar mit viel Gold nur bestimmte dinge wie Die Schmiede waffen, das schneider set oder die leder sets, Sind für 70er die noch kein ssc eq haben einfach am besten, man kann damit gut geld farmen, sollte aber wenn man genug geld hat einen beruf lernen der einem equiptechnisch vorwärts bringt.


----------



## Grivok (20. Dezember 2007)

TuPaC_X schrieb:


> Ok dann entschuldige ich mich bei allen.
> Wenn grinden der beste weg ist geld zu machen dann mach ich was falsch.
> Aber da bin ich ja froh dann muss ich ja heut abend steinreich sein wenn ich so noch mehr geld mach.



du wirst unsachlich
es hat keiner gesagt, dass grinden der beste weg ist...
aber du hast in deinem ersten post behauptet der komplette guide waere absoluter schwachsinn und das ist nunmal nicht wahr
der guide ist aus der pre-BC-zeit und trotzdem haben da so einige sachen die angesprochen werden ihre berechtigung
du sprichst dem guide jegliche existenzberechtigung ab und zerreisst ihn direkt in der luft
jetzt wo du etwas kritik entgegennehmen musst und feststellst, dass nich alle deine meinung teilen, wirst du direkt pragmatisch
man muss auch einstecken koennen und nicht nur austeilen


----------



## Cyber Reptile (20. Dezember 2007)

Ach Leute, Ihr macht euch das Leben schwerer als nötig.
Es ist voll easy Gold zu verdienen in WoW (zu easy sogar).
Ich bin ein fleissiger Dayliquest macher, jeden Tag mach ich meine 10 Täglichen Quest, in ca 2,5h hab ich die gemacht und dabei 200Gold verdient, durch die Quest belohnung und alle Item die alle Mobs droppen.
Es funktioniert hammer gut, weil ich sehr verschwenderisch umgehe mit meinen Gold und doch mache ich ständig plus.
Ich bin mitlerweile auf über 20'000 Gold und es geht weiter.
Da lach ich mir kaput wenn ich höre dass es welche gibt die Gold kaufen wenn es so einfach ist Gold zu verdienen in WoW.


----------



## Grivok (20. Dezember 2007)

Cyber schrieb:


> Ach Leute, Ihr macht euch das Leben schwerer als nötig.
> Es ist voll easy Gold zu verdienen in WoW (zu easy sogar).
> Ich bin ein fleissiger Dayliquest macher, jeden Tag mach ich meine 10 Täglichen Quest, in ca 2,5h hab ich die gemacht und dabei 200Gold verdient, durch die Quest belohnung und alle Item die alle Mobs droppen.
> Es funktioniert hammer gut, weil ich sehr verschwenderisch umgehe mit meinen Gold und doch mache ich ständig plus.
> ...




wenn du genau gelesen hast geht es nicht um das geld verdienen mit level 70, sondern auch um das geld verdienen ab lev 1
und da gibt es keine dailys
es geht in dem oben genannten guide darum, wie man so spielt, dass man mit lev 40 genug gold fuer ein mount hat
und das geht definitiv nicht ueber dailys, da man mit lev 39 nich in den nethersturm kommt um zu questen


----------



## ZeeU-Shadow-Baelgun (20. Dezember 2007)

Kraljin schrieb:


> Das versorgt dich zwar mit viel Gold nur bestimmte dinge wie Die Schmiede waffen, das schneider set oder die leder sets, Sind für 70er die noch kein ssc eq haben einfach am besten, man kann damit gut geld farmen, sollte aber wenn man genug geld hat einen beruf lernen der einem equiptechnisch vorwärts bringt.



/sign

Als neu 70er stoffi is Schneider schon Pflicht. Alles andere ist schon fast gezogen werden und mit ner kompletten grp die nichts in ihr equip steckt wiped man bei attumen


----------



## Dalmus (20. Dezember 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> man muss auch einstecken koennen und nicht nur austeilen


So schaut's aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist nie ein guter Anfang seinen eigenen Guide damit einzuleiten, wie schlecht doch ein bestimmter anderer Guide sei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TuPaC_X (20. Dezember 2007)

Ja 


aber warum findet ihr den guide so gut?
der verkomliziert doch nur alles statt zu sagen wie man schnell an geld kommt.

und wennst im low lvl paar silber wegen skillz sparen musst kannst auch keinen hunter machen weil der kostet zusätzlich bisschen gold wegen pfeile oder kugeln^^


----------



## TuPaC_X (20. Dezember 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> So schaut's aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kk ihr habt scho recht, aber ich wollt nur helfen damit die leute nich imma mit lvl 40 rumkrebsen und kein mount haben und man eig. locker geld für epic mount haben kann...

sry 4 doppel


----------



## Grivok (20. Dezember 2007)

TuPaC_X schrieb:


> www.wowloads.de
> 
> Schaut euch mal den Goblin Gold Guide an...
> 
> ...






TuPaC_X schrieb:


> Ja
> aber warum findet ihr den guide so gut?
> der verkomliziert doch nur alles statt zu sagen wie man schnell an geld kommt.



hat hier jemand behauptet, dass der guide das non plus ultra ist?
nur deine aussage kann man so nicht stehen lassen


----------



## ChevesieLane (20. Dezember 2007)

lol oder ihr macht euch alle einen pala, ab lvl 40 bekommst du ein reittier (für 75 silber)
lool ales so einfach


----------



## maselevic (20. Dezember 2007)

also ich hab am ersten tag des winterhauch fests etwa 50g nur mit lebkuchen verdient und dazu noch kochen von 0-75 geskillt


----------



## TuPaC_X (20. Dezember 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> hat hier jemand behauptet, dass der guide das non plus ultra ist?
> nur deine aussage kann man so nicht stehen lassen



kk vielleicht hätt ich ne andere behauptung wählen sollen, aber naja wie dem auch sei....
wer schnell viel gold haben will probiert ma paar tricks von mir aus, funktioniert alles super.

ich verabschiede mich dann jetzt, in 50mins gehts in Urlaub^^

also allen schöne weihnachten....

bb

lg tupac 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (20. Dezember 2007)

TuPaC_X schrieb:


> ich verabschiede mich dann jetzt, in 50mins gehts in Urlaub^^
> 
> also allen schöne weihnachten....


Dir auch ein frohes Fest.
Und brech Dir nicht die Knochen, wenn Du die Pisten hinabrast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gias (20. Dezember 2007)

also fuers 40er mount muss man doch nix tun
-einfach kuerschnern bergbau nebenbei abbauen und ins ah stellen
-dat wars 
bei den momentanen preisen (dank bc) ist es doch echt kein problem mehr 100g hinzukriegen
ein stack mithril gibt fast 10g
eisen ca 7g und lvl 30-40 wirst du locker 4-6stacks eisen und 4-5stacks mithril nebenbei finden
+kuerschnern gold kommst du da weit ueber die 100g marke


----------



## Kaladial (20. Dezember 2007)

Gias schrieb:


> also fuers 40er mount muss man doch nix tun
> -einfach kuerschnern bergbau nebenbei abbauen und ins ah stellen
> -dat wars
> bei den momentanen preisen (dank bc) ist es doch echt kein problem mehr 100g hinzukriegen
> ...



lol sind die erze billig... 
bei uns auf guldan bezahlste locker das doppelt...


----------



## ZeeU-Shadow-Baelgun (20. Dezember 2007)

Gias schrieb:


> also fuers 40er mount muss man doch nix tun
> -einfach kuerschnern bergbau nebenbei abbauen und ins ah stellen
> -dat wars
> bei den momentanen preisen (dank bc) ist es doch echt kein problem mehr 100g hinzukriegen
> ...



Naja das reicht sicher aber kann man nicht generell sehen, es gibt vielleicht Leute die Schneider/Verzauberer machen wollen. Schneider kostet mehr als es bringt und Verzauberer kann auch nur mit einer gewissen Zeit invetition einen Gewinn einbringen.

MfG


----------



## MaceP (20. Dezember 2007)

Mit meinem Druiden habe ich ab LvL 2 beim Trainer auf alle erlernbaren Sachen verzichtet, die ich als Moonkin nicht brauchen konnte.
Jetzt spielt den ein Kumpel ab und zu und er hat erstmal 200 g bezahlt, nur um die Fähigkeiten zum Tanken etc. nachzulernen.
Ich denke also auch, dass man bei einigen Klassen dadurch sparen kann in den ersten Leveln...wenn man denn weiß, welchen Talentbaum man bis 70 benutzen wird.

Den Tipp, in den niedrigeren Leveln ausschließlich Sammelberufe zu lernen (wenn man nicht schon einen 70er Main als Goldesel hat), kann ich nur unterstützen.

Und durch Instanzen habe ich m.E. auch etwas mehr verdient als durch reines Questen.

Nichts oder nur wenig im AH zu kaufen ist sicher sinnvoll, aber es macht leider einfach zu viel Spaß :-))

Hier noch ein paar links "von früher", die vielleicht noch für die unteren Level gelten (hab sie nicht alle durchgelesen):
http://www.gamersliving.com/wowblog/2005/0...-machen-in-wow/
http://www.blizzardguides.com/wow_gold_money_guide.html (englisch, ganz unten auf der Seite dort stehen noch X andere Guides)
http://hdro.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=24271 (nicht vom "hdro" in der Adresse irritieren lassen).


----------



## Summerbreeze (20. Dezember 2007)

So, ich muss ja jetzt auch mal was schreiben... 
Die beste und einfachste Methode an Gold zu kommen ist definitiv Schneiderei und Verzaubern!
Schneiderei: Netherstoff für ca 4g das Stack im AH kaufen, Netherstofftasche erstellen, für 7-10g verkaufen! Macht unter Abzug der 5% Provi fürs AH einen Gewinn von 2,65g - 5,5g PRO TASCHE!!!
Verzaubern: Einfach Addon "Enchantrix" laden, dann bissel im AH stöbern, was es so an grüner / blauer Rüssi oder an Waffen gibt und was diese an Mats bringen beim Dissen, dann den Einkaufspreis des Gegenstands mit dem aktuellen Preis der vorraussichtlich entzauberten Mats vergleichen. Wenn man dann bissel rechnen kann, macht man damit unmengen von Kohle mit 10 Min am Tag Aufwand! Hierzu ein Beispiel:
Grüne Waffe, Stufe 55 = 4g im AH
Wird entzaubert zu 2-3x Große Ewige Essenz = jeweils 12 g im AH
Das heißt mit 4g Einsatz erhält man in jedem Fall 24g Ertrag. Der Gewinn beläuft sich hierbei unter Abzug der 5% auf Sage und Schreibe ca 18g!!! 
Einfach nur bissel im Ah stöbern, bissel kaufmännisches Rechnen und schon läufts wie geschmiert!
Ich mach mit diesen beiden Methoden im Schnitt am Tag um die 150-200g, wenns gut läuft! Und das ganze, da ich mittlerweile schon Erfahrung hab, was sich lohnt und was nicht, dauert ca 10-15 min! 
Kann man halt nicht ständig machen, aber einmal am Tag 10-15 min zu investieren um 150-200g zu verdienen sieht mir ehrlich gesagt einfach nach der besten Methode aus! Gerade vor allem auch in Anbetracht dessen, dass es Leute gibt, die ständig am zocken sind und die keine 5 70er Chars haben, weil sie auch noch ein bissel Zeit im RL verbringen!
Und zu dem, der gemeint hat, "Gold ist net so wichtig, habt lieber euren Spass"...
Tsssss... Ich will dich mal sehen, wie dein Spass aussieht, wenn du im Spiel kein bissel voran kommst, weil du dir keine Items, Pötte, Flasks und Buff-Food leisten kannst, die einfach Vorraussetzung für Höhere Inis wie Gruul, Maggi, FdS, SSC, BT, HDZ3 sind!


----------



## Ohrensammler (20. Dezember 2007)

Aaalso:

1) Kein teures Equip kaufen bis man Level 60 ist, weil es bei der Questgeschwindigkeit seit 2.3 echt nicht lohnt.
2) Es gibt Berufe mit denen man sehr gut Geld verdienen kann und andere da geht es nicht so toll.

a) Kräuterer: Für fleissige Farmer eine Goldgrube und zwar von Anfang an! Wilddornrose, Würgetang und Golddorn gehen ziemlich ordentlich und vorallem Filtzdiesteln (Als Zugabe in Maguskönigskraut oder Wilddornrose häufig mit drin) bringen nette Sümmchen im AH. Später dann Traumblatt, Pestblüte und Bergsilberweissling.
Als Highlevel Kräuterer, der Zeit mit Farmen verbringt ist Gold eher kein Problem mehr. (Netherblüten Alptraumranken bringen mit Glück bis zu 40g der Stack, Terozapfen bis zu 30g)

In Kombi mit dem Alchiberuf auch nicht schlecht aber meist bringen die Tränke nicht viel mehr als die Kräuter einzeln im AH.

b) Bergbau: auch nett 20 Kupfer oder Bronzebarren gehen zu Anfang gern für 1-2 g weg. Bringt nciht ganz soviel wie Kräuterer. Gut geht meist Thorium.
Kann aber in der Scherbenwelt ein gutes Geschäft werden, wenn man einen Juwelier an der Hand hat der die Erze sondieren kann. Die dabei nicht so selten gefunden blauen Steine bringen gern 30 -60g im AH

c) Verzauberer: Guter Verdienst möglich, der Diss verkauft sich mit zunehmendem Level nicht schlecht im AH. Außerdem kann man gegen Mats und Trinkgeld seine Dienste anbieten. Gut für Leute die viel Questen oder Raiden.

d) Kürschner: Auch nicht schlecht. das Leder bringt keine Riesensummen aber dafür machts die Masse. Super gut zu farmen.

e) Angeln: Als Tip für Lowies ab Level 14. Gebt euch einen Ruck und angelt. Wenn ihr etwa Skill 80 oder 90 habt,  geht in die Oasen rund ums Wegekreuz und angelt Deviatfische. Gute Preise im AH !


IMHO weniger gut sind:

a) Ingenieur: is zwar sicher der originellste und spannenste Beruf, aber zum reich werden eher nicht gut geeignet. Mann kann weitestgehend nur für sich und andere Ingenieure gute Sachen herstellen, daher sehr beschränkter Kundenkreis.

b) Schmied: Die guten Sachen sind häufig bop oder brauchen Tonnen von Mats. Auch kein Reichwerdeberuf.


Speziealtips:

- Im Alteractal in der Ogerfestung steht auf einer der beiden Mauern ein Goblin der das Rezept Frostöl verkauft (leider nicht immer vorhanden) Einkauf ca 20 Silber Im AH gern 5 - 10 g
- Im Schlingendorntal gibt es eine geheime Ingenieurshütte dort kann man ein (oder zwei?) Rezepte kaufen für sehr wenig Geld  die gute Preise bringen im AH. Desgleichen im Hinterland. 
- Die Trägheit der Mitspieler ausnützen. Ich habe es geschafft beim diesjährigen Winterhauchfest sogar kalte Milch das Stück(!) für 50 silber im AH zu verscheuern. (im Ernst, war selber überrascht)
- wer sich gut mit den Preisen auskennt kann auch das AH durchforsten. Sachen die sehr billig drin stehen einkaufen und teurer wieder reinsetzen. Das ist aber eher was für Fortgeschrittene (außerdem vermutlich aus Sicht mancher moralisch verwerflich, genau wie das mit der Milch:-))

Im dem Sinne 
Become rich!!


----------



## Davidor (20. Dezember 2007)

Noch ein Wort zu den sekundären Berufen, denn auch ihre Ausbildung kostet Geld. Skilled Erste Hilfe zum Maximum und vergesst Fischen und Kochen. Kochen ist ein relativ unnützer Beruf, da man unterwegs immer jede Menge Essen finden kann. Außerdem kosten die Rezepte beim Kochen zusätzliches Geld. Außerdem können Magier Essen und Trinken zaubern. Wenn ihr also etwas braucht, bittet einen befreundeten Magier um Hilfe. Fischen ist ein Sammelberuf und er ist daher schon eher von Interesse. Da man aber beim Fischen an einem Ort stehen bleiben muss, ist es

auch sehr zeitaufwändig. Wer viel Zeit hat, der sollte es versuchen. Alle anderen verlassen sich lieber auf Sammelberufe, bei denen man sich bewegen muss.

lol? Ich angel/koche mir lieber mein Buffood,als es im AH zu kaufen

Ausserdem war von Crowd Control beim Grinden die Rede.

Welche CC hat denn der Krieger,von dem da gesprochen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MFG Davidor


----------



## Pumajäger (20. Dezember 2007)

Hackebeil schrieb:


> und dann immer fleißig im AH alles verscherbeln ab lvl 40 gehts dann richtig los so hat meine Frau bei 3 stunden spielen immer ca. 100 Gold gemacht.




Oo

das würde alle meine probleme lösen ich verdien so 20 g in 3 stunden^^


----------



## Throgan (20. Dezember 2007)

Ashaqun schrieb:


> Der einfachste Weg um schnell viel Gold zu bekommen, ist einfach einen Level 70 Char zu besitzen und mit dem zu questen^^



Jupp, am besten von ~65 an nur noch Inis und Mobs Grinden, und dann Gebite wie z.B. Nagrand/Schergrath/Netherstorm/Schattenmondtal aufsparen =) denke mal da sind locker 2,5k drin =)
hab letzten erst mit Schami locker 800g für diverse nicht abgeschlossene Quests bekommen^^


----------



## Tôny (20. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir hat am besten geklappt: Beim leveln Kräuterkunde und Bergbau alles ERz ins AH stellen und Kräuter auf dei Bank. Auf 70 Bergbau verlernen und Alchie mit den Kräutern von der Bank skillen (notfalls nochetwas nachfarmen) dann Trankspezie werden und soviel wie möglich herstellen und ausm ah kaufen und dann das AH fluten.


----------



## Maraqu (20. Dezember 2007)

zum thema angeln: DAS ging bei mir prima einfach so hoch skillen dass man in schlingendorntal angeln kann und dann an den trümmerteilen(die kisten und bretter im wasser) oda was das sind angeln und da kommen dann immer so kisten raus, die aknn JEDER öffnen und da sind manapots und healpots drinne und essenn udn vorallem GRÜNE/BLAU ITEMS was das zeug hält !! 
hatte da in ner halben stunde ca 20 kisten und die sachen teuer im ah verscherbelt


----------



## Strickjacke (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe schon etliche Chars auf unterschiedlichen Servern gelevelt und bis jetzt jedesmal mit lvl 40 mein Mount kaufen können ohne großartig zu grinden.
Ich hatte seit BC bis jetzt immer mit Lvl 60 das Epic Mount, mit lvl 70 gleich das kleine Flugmount.
Die kleineren Drops sind im AH deutlich mehr wert als vor BC.

Man kommt gut mit den Questbelohnungen über die Runden auch wenn man keine Instanzen besucht.
Es dauert nicht länger einen Char in "grün" hochzuspielen als einen in "blau", fehlt meist nur der Style Bonus.
Wenn man alle Drops konsequent verkauft, dann hat man im Normalfall auch keine Probleme mit dem Gold,
ausser man läßt seine Kaufwut im AH zu.

Und ja ich kenne auch Leute die mit Lvl 70 noch das Lvl 40 Mount reiten oder sich kein Flugmount leisten wollen.
Wer bei den Mounts spart, spart an falscher Stelle, denn die Ausrüstung ist mit dem nächsten Addon sowieso wieder abgetragen.

Und wem es zu Aufwendig ist sich die paar G fürs Mount zu verdienen dem seien die Klassen
Hexenmeister und Paladin wegen dem "gratis Mount" wärmstens empfohlen,
allerding sei erwähnt dass die Epic Mounts dieser Klassen auch ein kleines Sümmchen kosten bis man sie sein eigen nennen kann.
Ebenso eignen sich Schamane oder Druide mit dem erhöhtem Lauftempo in deren Tiergestalt.

Zum ursprünglichen Thema wie man schnell an viel Gold kommt sei auch angeregt Marktlücken zu entdecken und sich einen Kundenstamm aufzubauen.
Etwas den Handelschat lesen, dann sieht man was gesucht wird,
vor allem Dinge die zum Skillen von Berufen benötigt werden bringen gut Gold.

Als Grundregel sei erwähnt dass unverarbeitete Dinge wie Stoffe, Leder, Erze im Bereich unter Lvl 60 generell mehr Gewinn im AH erzielen als daraus hergestellte Items.

Die AH Auktionen laufen auch Wochenend / Feiertags besser als unter der Woche.

Auktionshaus unerfahrenen Spielern empfehle ich das Addon "Auctioneer"
Zuvor den Scan des Addons durchführen und danach bequem die Auktionen erstellen.
Das Addon vermerkt Durchschnittspreise, Startgebot, Sofortkauf für die Waren
das ist vor allem für Waren (z.B. Stoffe, Erze, Leder uvm.)die nach Tagespreis eingestellt werden hilfreich.

Das Auktionshaus kann eine Goldgrube sein, jedoch sollte man den Markt etwas kennen.

Es ist auch sinnvoller einen Char konsequent hochzuspielen als mehrere nebeneinander.
Die Verlockung alles an brauchbaren Items für einen weiteren Twink zu bunkern ist gross,
so schickt man dann Items die im AH gut G bringen an einen Twink und steht dann mit Lvl 40 wirklich arm da.
Wenn ihr unbedingt einen Twink braucht, dann wär hingegen ein zb Lvl 10-15 Twink sinnvoll, der nur zum Erz abbauen dient, Kupfer hat einen beträchtlichen Marktwert und ist nebenbei schnell gefarmt. (Das Kupfererz ins Ah Stellen nicht als Kupferbarren!)
Auch sinnvoll ist dem Twink zb. noch Verzauberkunst zu lernen, alle nicht im AH losgewordenen Stücke in
Staub verwandeln, Staub kostet keine Einstellgebühr im AH.

Viel Spass beim Goldscheffeln


----------



## Aitaro (21. Dezember 2007)

bergbau und juwelenschleifen kombiniert mit dem AH = money money money *träller*

mit lvl 30 hatte ich schon knapp 130g .. dank dem low lvl amu das +1 oder +2 auf alle stats gibt.. mats schnell gefarmt, oder im ah gekauft ( 2-3g ) und für 9.95g ins ah.. ging raus wie warme semmeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



konnt mir mit 40, 60, 70 jeweils gleich direkt reiten und mount holen.. naja, fürs grosse hats bissl länger gedauert weil ich da dann ersma juwelenschleifen gepusht hab.. als ich damit fertig war hab ich inner knappen woche ca 4000g gemacht inkl tagesquests..

oder bissl glück haben und paar vorlagen beim farmen finden.. linen cloth, wool clooth und die ganzen stoffe gehen auch immer gut weg.. sollte die preise aber immer unter den andern anbieten lassen.. kleinvieh macht auch mist.. und die menge machts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonster bissl AH durchstöbern und vll ma was finden das man teurer verkaufen kann.. hab mir vor ner woche don santos gewehr im AH gekauft fpr 700g.. gestern hab ichs für 1633g im ah verkauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausserdem, sein beruf den man beherrsch umsonst anbieten is auch immer gut.. wenn ich schleifer seh die 10 oder mehr gold für ihre dienste verlangen stellen sich mir die nackenhaare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..

biete meine dienste umsonst gegen mats an.. trinkgold von 3-20g jeh nach stein springt auch öfters mal raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab auch schon meine stammkundschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /winken


----------



## toxic-dust (21. Dezember 2007)

Lol, was steht hier für mist drine..

Sparen bringt nix. lieber gute azsrüstung kaufen, umskillen, alles mögliche was man braucht, auch vor level 70 buffood nutzen.

Fame gerade mit meinem 64 priester nagrand, urschatten 4x in der stunde, so wie grüne drops und netherstoff, welche in magieerfüllte netherstoffballen verwandelt werden und ich mit dem gesamtergebniss ~100g pro stunde schaffe, mit 70 wird sich diese summe verdoppeln.


Und ich nutze lieber mal einen tag zum farmen(wo keine leute für inis zu finden sind), das ich dann in inis schnell und sicher ordentich dmg fahren  kann (öle,buffood,verzauberungen,usw.) oder mir mal im AH für wenig geld einige blaue sachen holen kann^^


----------



## Strickjacke (21. Dezember 2007)

@ toxic-dust
Ich habe auf diese Weise seit BC 5 neue Chars auf einem neuen Server hochgespielt.
Bin gerade am Leveln des 6. Chars und werde das genauso halten mit dem.
Ach ja habe ich erwähnt dass ich mir das Epic Reiten mit dem übriggebliebenen Gold der Chars
dann so nebenbei für meinen Mainchar des Servers kaufen konnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ja ich habe ein Reallife mit geregelten Arbeitszeiten und werde Weihnachten im Kreis meiner lieben Familie feiern.


----------



## gyspoxxx (10. Januar 2008)

dazu gibt es auch viele super guide videos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eins zb auf *darfichnichtschreibenweildermoddannschimpft* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thagol (13. Januar 2008)

Ein geiler Beruf ist auch inginieur zum gold verdienen, wenn du epic flugmount hast und das extrahtions dingen was man mit skill 315 bauen kann, fliegen einfach durch schattenmondtal sammelst Schattenpartikel und stells die urschatten ins ah in 1stunden 16Urschattenmal gemacht.
Nethersturm geht urmana,
Nagrand urluft
Zangarmarschen Urwasser
und freund meinte er hätte mal Urleben in Wälder gesehen


----------



## Bluheim (13. Januar 2008)

ich hatte mit lvl 60 schon 1000g. meine berufe sind kürschnern und lederverarbeitung und von dem leder hab ich nicht ein bisschen verkauft.. geht also auch ganz gut ohne sammlerberufe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (15. Januar 2008)

zomfg wall of text


----------



## TuPaC_X (29. Januar 2008)

Ich möchte paar sachen ergänzen:

Schnell paar 100g am tag in 5mins
- Grollbalbeinrüssi auf unserem Server ca. 70g
- benötigt 8 Dickes Grollhuf
- 4 Schweres Knotenhaut und 4 urerde

40 Grollhuf im ah : 80g
20 Schwere Knotwnhaut: 75g
20 Urerde: 40g


> 5 Grollbalgbeinrüssis vom Lederer deinses Vertrauens erstellen lassen und für je 69-89g rein je nach AH preis

Aufwand paar mins und dafür jeden tag paar hundert g^^

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tempel und Mauro als VZ abfarmen bringt pro run 40-80g
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

mfg tupac


----------



## Sasatha (29. Januar 2008)

Ich geh mit meinem Schurken Strath farmen, einfach n Baronrun machen, dauert etwa 25 minuten und bringt mir in etwa 200g pro run!

einfach die splitter und essenzen ins ah und den ganzen grauen crap verkaufen!

so hab ich mir meine emounts finanziert und muss sagen, schneller gehts nachher schon fast nicht mehr!


ps: schon 3 mal das mount gedroppt!^^

so long


----------



## TuPaC_X (30. Januar 2008)

Sasatha schrieb:


> Ich geh mit meinem Schurken Strath farmen, einfach n Baronrun machen, dauert etwa 25 minuten und bringt mir in etwa 200g pro run!
> 
> einfach die splitter und essenzen ins ah und den ganzen grauen crap verkaufen!
> 
> ...



Für inis ab brd aufwärts brauchst dann halt auch gutes Euip und genügend skill^^
Deswegen schaffen die meisten da nich viel zu farmen.


----------



## xFraqx (22. Februar 2008)

TuPaC_X schrieb:


> 20 Urerde: 40g



Spielst du aufm Testserver ?


----------



## Romance/Hypocrísy (23. April 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> Ich find der beste spot is im Schattenmondtal hier gibt es alles was das Herzbegehrt (in 30mins farmt man locker 40-60 Kräuter)
> Ich stelle nur noch manatränke her, sind günstiger zu produzieren und kosten gleichviel im ah^^



Kannst du mir bitte mal die Coords für den Spot per PM schreiben? Finde ich interessant...
kann z.Z. nur eine Stunde spielen, bin Kräuterli und so könnte ich dann gut Gold machen.
MFG


----------

